# Alice and Dillan have an Egg!!!



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi there,

Just thought I would let you all know that Alice has laid her first egg today! Dillan is in the nest box now... Alice is on a perch just outside the box. Is it right that the cock will take care of the egg in the daytime and the Hen at night? This is so exciting.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Yes, it sounds like they are taking to parenting nicely.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank-you. Alice has been in their for the last hour now so it's looking good. I will keep you informed. This is my first time breeding Cockatiels so it's nice to know that I can ask for advice at times.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck, and we are here for you if you have any concerns  So far it sounds like your birds are off to a good start.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Egg no.2*

Found a second egg today! Alice and Dillan seem to be taking care of both eggs well as they are now going in the nest box together and separately. Will take some pics soon.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Egg no 3*

We have a third egg! Alice and Dillan are doing a grand job - will keep you posted.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, congrats on the eggs!

Can you please keep to one thread, I have merged your threads together otherwise it'll clutter up this part of the forum.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks. Hey sorry about that I am new to this sort of thing.


----------



## Remsam (Feb 8, 2010)

It is so exciting when the babies hatch too! I remember when my first clutch hatched, they were so odd looking, sort of like little aliens or something! Take lots of pictures, you wouldn't believe how fast they grow.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

*5 eggs now!*










Hi there, just thought I would let you all know that there are 5 eggs now!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yikes!...have you candled the eggs? At a glance these eggs appear to be infertile. There is usually a noticable difference in shell color between fertile and infertile once the eggs have been incubated for a few days.

If she is laying but neither one has been incubating (taking turns) around the clock, then you'll have to wait, because in rare instances some pairs don't seriously incubate until all the eggs are layed. When this happens all the babies will hatch out within hours of eath other.

But if they have been incubating steadily since the first egg has been layed, from the pix it does not look like any are fertile.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Concerned about the eggs*

I have not been able to candle the eggs as Dillan is always in the nest box. Whenever he has popped out for food and I have approached he or Alice have got straight back in. I managed to get a quick pic and a look but that was it. They have been in their together and separately from the beginning. Dillan sits in the day and Alice at night. They seem to do shifts and are very protective of the eggs. I would love to be able to candle them, I have a pen light ready but I'm concerned that they may attack the eggs if they were to be touched or even if I were to remove the lid while they were in there. Any suggestions? I so hope they are not infertile as they have been doing such a grand job. My three children are waiting too but I have told them not to bring their hopes up.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Six eggs!*









Six eggs now! I have decided not to candle the eggs and just to wait and see.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The eggs still look infertile. If there was a newly egg layed, and the others have been incubated there would be a very noticable difference in the color of the shells. If so, there is still a chance that the last egg coud've been fertilzed if they as still mating.


----------



## lavender10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi there, I think you were right in saying that the eggs were not fertile. The fourth egg was due to hatch today but nothing  There are seven eggs altogether and Alice and Dillan have been sitting well. I noticed that one of the eggs in the picture looks considerably whiter than the others, do you think this could possibly be fertile? I am not sure in which order this egg was laid as it was very difficult to check after egg no.5 as they were always in there and were covering the eggs whenever I checked!


----------

